# metal halide help



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't turn on my metal halide, does this look like a burnt out bulb???


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh i am not sure but I want to say yes... Lemmie know what wattage that is and i'll see if I can find some bulbs I had putting around.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> oohh i am not sure but I want to say yes... Lemmie know what wattage that is and i'll see if I can find some bulbs I had putting around.


70w ........................


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

When you turn the ballast on, can you hear it "spark"??
My metal halide went a couple of months ago and it turned out to be the ballast and not the bulb.

Although, changing a bulb is a lot quicker and cheaper


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

i need to put down the beers tonight, i thought it looked as though your bulbs were submerged. yeah, thats me.


----------

